# RMEF 2020 Gun Calendars



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

We now have our 2020 Gun Calendars available for sale. Each calendar is loaded with beautiful photos and some decent coupons for Sportsman's Warehouse and Les Schwab. Coupon values are worth more than the cost of the calendar.

We give away two guns every week of the year. Every calendar purchase gets you into the drawing every week. Meaning if you're lucky enough to draw a gun, your name goes back into the pool so you stay in for every drawing of the year.

Calendars are $50 each and are available from your local chapter members or online (online sales add shipping costs). This is the single biggest fundraiser that the Utah RMEF organization conducts each year.

Only 2,500 calendars are printed.

Please reach out to me via PM or your local chapters if interested. I am in West Jordan but move around throughout the state occasionally so hit me up if needed.

Online purchases can be made here:

https://events.rmef.org/shop/saltlakecity1


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Where are you located? I will snag one


I need to renew my membership but I always wait until I can in person and get a good gift lol. If you do any membership drives from Cabelas all the way to Logan let me know too!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

RandomElk16 said:


> Where are you located? I will snag one
> 
> I need to renew my membership but I always wait until I can in person and get a good gift lol. If you do any membership drives from Cabelas all the way to Logan let me know too!


I renewed mine last month via regular post and got a knife set. What do they give you in person?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ray said:


> I renewed mine last month via regular post and got a knife set. What do they give you in person?


They will just usually have a few different options. So they might have that same knife set, as well as 2 others. All similar value and type, but you get to choose. I like the options, and instant reward lol.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The only way that I have been able to get a free gift is to let my membership lapse and then renew it when they offer something. I still keep my low member number that way, I've been a member for close to 35 years now 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Updated with my location info and the online sales link. Thanks all.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Don’t know if those who PM’d me got taken care of or not but I will be heading up to Bountiful tomorrow morning to deliver some of these.

If anyone is interested, I could add you to my list and bring some for you as well. 

Just reach out to me.

KK


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i ordered on line via your link :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

